# A few questions...



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

'Alo everyone!

I own a beautiful male betta, blue but irridescent green in the light with red pelvic fins. This is my second betta. My first died after a few weeks because it turns out that his mouth was too small to eat the pellets I'd bought for him. In any case, I have a few questions about Mr. Miyagi...

1. How do I know if I am feeding him enough or too much? Currently, I feed him three pellets at a time, three times a day (once at 11:00 am, again at 5:00 pm, and one more time at about midnight). He eats all three quickly and doesn't seem to have gained or lost weight. I also vary it sometimes and give him flakes but he doesn't seem to eat those much.

2. He has very well-developed, long fins. However, the edges have a serrated look. Is this fin rot or just normal?

3. I noticed some strange behavior the other night. Whenever I got near his tank, he would open his mouth really wide and sort of gulp the water. It was storming that night and I read somewhere that bettas breed in storms so was this some sort of mating behavior or him just being playful?

4. Finally, his entire body and fins are all irridescent in the light except for the area around his head which is a dull dark green sort of color. Is this normal? It doesn't look like it's spreading or causing him any problems.

All in all, I think he's quite happy. Since it's a small tank, I do complete water changes every 2 to 3 days and about 50% water changes in between. His tank is kept at room temperature of about 73 degrees F. He seems happy enough and he blows enought bubbles to almost cover the top of his tank! He's a little shy, though, and tries to swim away when I put my finger near the glass.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To answer you questions in order......

1. You are overfeeding him. Pellets swell up once exposed to water for a short period of time. Try to cut out one feeding and 1 pellet per feeding. A variety of foods would help also (daphnia, bloodworms, brine shrimp. Freeze dried or frozen is OK.)

2. Sounds like finrot. Your betta is most likely a VT (Veiltail). The most common betta tail type sold in stores. The conditions they are kept in are usually less than adequate. It will heal with a little TLC.

3. Could be both, playful and trying to make a bubblenest.

4. His coloration sounds normal to me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

How long does it take for the fins to grow back if there has been fin rot? Was there a noticeable difference in a week and half?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It depends on how bad the damage is. With frequent water changes and good food you should be able to see a little difference, but if it was really bad it can take a long time. And it may never get completely back to normal.


----------

